# Saltwater Spincast Reel Help



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey All,

My wife prefers to use spincast or "pushbutton" reels when we fish. She really struggles with other types.

If we're fishing brackish lakes in the campground at the beach, or if we go to the larger inlets and are tossing DOA shrimp or Gulp, she uses a Zebco 33 with 10 lb line, and does fine with it. She slings it out there pretty well, and she doesn't need a change there.

However, when we go to the pier/surf and toss 2-4 oz weights, that's another issue. I started out some time back and picked her up a couple of those cheapo Shakespeare Tiger spincast combos at Wally World (because we only make it to the coast about two weeks a year to fish - didn't see the sense in sinking much money into it). Those reels, however, just don't hold up when handling that much weight, and it's not worth the $ to fix them. (Both spools warped and both anti-reverses busted last year.) So last year, I picked up a Shakespeare Synergy 4300SA (pretty sure that's the model), and it's a little heavier. It ran me about 25 bucks or thereabouts, if I'm remembering correctly. It held up much better. 

I want her to have two reels for when we go to the pier, though. She has two 7' casting rods, and they're pretty heavy. The guy at the local tackle repair shop here suggested I take a look at the Zebco ProStaff 888 for saltwater. He told me it would stand up really well, but when I went to BPS and read the product reviews, there were 6 reviews and 3 of them gave the 888 a rating of 1 out of 5. I remember when that ProStaff line came out (I guess in the 1980s), and back then they were fairly cheapo - a step up from a 202 but below say a 33. I'm really apprehensive. It's not that I don't trust the guy at the shop, but those reviews raised an eyebrow.

I would really appreciate any input you have on this as far as spincast reels go. I hate the things in general, I'll be honest, especially for saltwater. They retain moisture and, of course, they just don't hold much line by design. It may be that no one here uses them at all. We're hoping to make it back down for a week in October, and I'd like to have her a second reel to put on her other rod by then. Have any of you used the 888? Or do you know anyone who does? I don't mind sinking 30-35 bucks into something that will hold up and be dependable, even if it's not used much.

Again, I would appreciate any input from you all before I make a decision.

Thanks Much


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

im quite sure that your talking the closed faced ones that dont show the line but you might wanna check these out they look fairly good and for a reasonable price, the Abu Garcia® Black Max™ Series Baitcast Reels, the Daiwa® Procaster® Tournament PT100-4Bi Baitcast Reel, and the Daiwa® Megaforce® Baitcast Reels, they run about 20$ farther up than what you said youd pay but they look like a god investment, luck and tight lines!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

It may be more economical to teach her to use a spinning reel. I would e-mail the Zebco and if you don't have any luck I know someone who's grandson works for Zebco and can hopefully tell you what you wnt to know.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

You could buy her a Zebco Rhino. I think they make a saltwater version now.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

JeepMike said:


> You could buy her a Zebco Rhino. I think they make a saltwater version now.


I'll second Mike's suggestion here. I've seen people in Ohio pull in some decent catfish on them up to about 20 pounds.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

Teach her to use a spinning reel.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I say 100 percent teach your wife to use a spinning reel.

However, when I was around five, I used a zebco 33 for everything!! Never had a problem with it on lynhaven and other piers with a couple ounces of lead and a bottom rig. I fished it every day, and never really had a problem with it. Being she's a grown woman and all, I'd definitely just try to teach her how to use a spinning reel though hoss.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

my suggestion would be a Zebco Brute, but they've been out of production for many years now... 

you can still find them on flea-bay or in tackle shops laying all dust covered on a back shelf sometimes... the last one I found was $60 but they're worth it for bow fishing... super tough...

for your wife in the salt I'd probably suggest an 888 or an 808 if you can find it... there was a great white out a few years back, don't know if they're still available or not...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

e


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks everyone for the input thusfar!

I will look into the Brute and the Rhino, definitely. I remember that Great White - don't think they make it anymore. I didn't know Rhino made a SW or a reel that heavy. Thanks for that info.

Oh yeah, I would LOVE to get her switched over to spinning reels. That would be ideal. I agree with those suggestions!  We tried that this summer, but for some reason she wants to crank the reel with her right hand and only with her right hand. She did okay with a Mitchell 300 Excellence there in one of the lakes after she got used to it tossing those Storm minnows, but when we took an extra open-faced spinning rod/reel to the pier, she wanted to cast it out there and really had trouble with the size and weight of it all (she's just over 5 feet tall). Anyway, she likes the closedfaced ones better. I'd LOVE to get her to use the spinning reels.

Please keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*spincast*

I use the old 888 and 808 they are both black or green. the 888 comes completly apart by taking off the nose cone. i saw out the hole that the handle on the 808 attatches to the gears and the whole thing comes apart like the 888 and just needs a good washing. the 888 has a star drag and the 808 has the wheel drag like the rest of the zco spincasters. these 2 reels have stainlesss and i mean good stainless. spools and cut brass gears. I have several of both and a few for parts and of course several spols. i caugt a lot of snook,reds, and trout on them both and with the ss innards, it is a great reel for wading and in the surf. you can find them arounD AND ARE WORTH PICKING UP. THE DRAG IS JURKY but snook run that way anyway. nope you can find one they work well on a 2 hand rod -long butt-and should be a great reel for her.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Part of the problem many have with spinning reels is the winding with the left hand. Most of the spinning reels today have right or left hand retrieve. Before you give up totally on spinning reels, why not switch the handle to the other side and see if your wife is more comfortable holding the rod in her left hand and winding with the right. Good luck to you.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

abass105 said:


> Part of the problem many have with spinning reels is the winding with the left hand. Most of the spinning reels today have right or left hand retrieve. Before you give up totally on spinning reels, why not switch the handle to the other side and see if your wife is more comfortable holding the rod in her left hand and winding with the right. Good luck to you.


That's definitely an idea! Thanks much!

Also, I did not know this, but others here probably do. I ran across the info doing some searching. The name ZEBCO comes from Zero Hour Bomb Company. I had no idea.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 20, 2004)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the input thusfar!
> 
> I will look into the Brute and the Rhino, definitely. I remember that Great White - don't think they make it anymore. I didn't know Rhino made a SW or a reel that heavy. Thanks for that info.
> 
> ...


'

Reverse the handle on a spinner....now she can crank righty.


----------

